# My over stocked tank :D



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a Hagen Fluval U2 Internal Filter (I LOVE IT)
Like it?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

The guppies are only temporary


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You call that overstock LOL! U should seriously see mine, that's nothing compared to mine LOL! I AM SERIOUSLY, OVER STOCK ON ONE TANK!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nononoonono, Mine is way overstocked!!!! It's a 20 gallon with 1 spotted hoplo, 1 striped raphael catfish, 3 peppered cory's, 2 bandit cory's, 6 rummynose tetra's, 4 gups but not mine, 1 bristlenose pleco, 1 clown loach, The other past away for no reason  This is way overstockeddd!!! But I am getting a 55 with 1 striped hoplo (have already) 2 featherfin sydonisis, 1 Raphael cat (have) and 6 glass catfish or more


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I like those rummynosed tetras! Do you find that they school together?

Your tank doesn't look very crowded but I'm sure that they'll enjoy the 55 gallon upgrade.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

They school together Amazingly !!! I love it. Sometimes though, one gets lost for a min, Lol Then when they get close they are 1 again  I need MTS though!!!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

And look at the Background! It's sideways, >.>


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's still nothing compared to my overstocked tank!
I have 2 ID shark that's growing out in my 60 gallon! LOL! Beat that! I am actually pretty glad that my threadfin and apistogrammas haven't been swallowed yet!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

o__O I can't you win hahaha Good for you  I have an 8 gallon, nothining in it, I need to put things in it  I'll put an oscar to beat you, No I'm kidding


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

platydoras3474 said:


> o__O I can't you win hahaha Good for you  I have an 8 gallon, nothining in it, I need to put things in it  I'll put an oscar to beat you, No I'm kidding


Why kidding?  hahaha, just do it !!!! And use that 8 gallon as your grow out... although it'lll last you maybe up to 3 weeks HAHAHA! and maybe 3 water changes a week! LOL!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

You know I have a thing called school! and I have alot of it,  exams next month D: Grade 9 next year!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

a 8 gallon water change 3 times a week shouldn't take you more than 1 hour in total =) as for the rest of the time, you can study! LOL!

btw... you're grade 8 only? nice tank, I did WAY worst at your age..
My ex gf once tried to help me change water for my tank, in chinese, tropical fish direct translation is (hot water fish).. so i took a nap.. and when I woke up, they were all cooked, and i asked "WTF, why are you putting boiling water in my tank?" she replied "but they're hot water fish, maybe they're just resting".... sigh!!! i wuz grade 9.. LOL! I will not trust a woman again!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOO Dude that's hilarious!! I was thinking about putting a cray in there  What do you think?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

The tanks too small to have a cray!
I have a shrimp with clampers.. he ate most of the guppies in my guppy tank and destroyed the rest!

It'll just kill your stock slowly! If you want something interesting for the bottom.. maybe a "Hillstream Loach" or a "Panda Garra".. they both look extremely interesting!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmmmm I'll think about it. I though cray was good >.> HMMMMMMM You know, we have 3 convos going Lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes.. i noticed... but I'm also helping you build your post counts up! LOL! Thank me!!!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you good sir  Holy crapolicios!!! 549 posts  Alottttt,


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) LOL! That's how bored I am some times...
And at the moment... My Denisoni Barb ($20)... Madagascar RainbowFish ($14)... Triple Red Apistogramma ($15)... have all died becuz of my idiocy of feeding too much bloodworms and suffering from bloat! I am not allowed to feed them for 3 days until they digest absolutely everything! Posting is all I can do meanwhile! And wifey will kill me if I tried to replace them again!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Awe, I'm sorry to hear about your lossssss, not too long ago one of my Clown Loaches died I found floating in the middle  I was sad, And Denison barbs are beauties!!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

dont forget that your clown loach may be unhappy. if it does not have a school of at least 5 clowns it will likely become extremely depressed. They are very social and intelligent fish.
Someone will gladly add them to their school if you look around here.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I know, I know, were going back to IPU and get a couple more and put them all in my dads 55 for growing out till they can be with his bigger ones


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't my tank beautiful!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

tank size?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

20 Gallonsssssssssssssssss


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

It is nice, But a little overstocked, 208% that's how much it's stocked >.>


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHA, I think most people have their's overstocked. As long as you keep up with maintenence you can make it work.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah I know, I do 2-3 water changes a week about 35-45% taken out each time.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That a pretty good routine.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope so


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> HAHA, I think most people have their's overstocked. As long as you keep up with maintenence you can make it work.


That's the key. The overstocking game is a dangerous game. For the fish, that is. We have our pleasure at stake. For them, it's their life that's at stake. Personally I prefer the "keeping fish alive and happy" game.

Nice tank, btw.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> That's the key. The overstocking game is a dangerous game. For the fish, that is. We have our pleasure at stake. For them, it's their life that's at stake. Personally I prefer the "keeping fish alive and happy" game.
> 
> Nice tank, btw.


Oh me too, but I am definitely guilty of sneaking in just one more fish.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Oh me too, but I am definitely guilty of sneaking in just one more fish.


Yes, aren't we all. My comment was not directed at your post, Daniel, but rather at the rest of this thread. Your post was actually the first one in the thread to point out the need to be very diligent with water changes if you're going to overstock. I just wanted to second your observation.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah, I do the water changes to keep the fish happy. Hopefully


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Yes, aren't we all. My comment was not directed at your post, Daniel, but rather at the rest of this thread. Your post was actually the first one in the thread to point out the need to be very diligent with water changes if you're going to overstock. I just wanted to second your observation.


LOL, no worries. Thanks


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I have you both beat, 2 id sharks in a 38 gal, along with 13+ dwarf cichlids, 4 dwarf parrots, 2 pictus, 2 raphaels, 2 angels,1 sailfin pleco.........I think thats all XD
5 w/c a week of 25% and 300% recommended filtration......all very happy, lotsa hiding places and plants.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> I have you both beat, 2 id sharks in a 38 gal, along with 13+ dwarf cichlids, 4 dwarf parrots, 2 pictus, 2 raphaels, 2 angels,1 sailfin pleco.........I think thats all XD
> 5 w/c a week of 25% and 300% recommended filtration......all very happy, lotsa hiding places and plants.


Ahhh... you have no one beat if you go to MFK hahaha~ Look for the thread OVERSToCKED TANKS! LOL!
But that is definitely CRAZY!!! hahaha  5 water changes is insane!
Now to beat you, I am going to have two baby oscars in a betta box =) j/k


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

haha..shouldn't post how much we stock in our tanks if its overstocked....or people might not sell us more livestocks hahaha...j/k


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought my tank was overstocked, but members here really liked it and said it wasn't overstocked at all...in fact they thought it was perfect 

Take a look at this video of my 125G tank (from last year...)

watch it in HQ, you can see the fish better 





So, if this is not overstocked, then yours definitely is not overstocked. Dont worry about it too much as long as you keep up your maintenance.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

None of all your tanks are over stocked yet compare to mine. Lol! Click the link of youtube in my sig and you'll know why.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, King-el

I love your tank! I like the big fishies :O I think I have a murderer in my tank </3 Can't find one rummynose !! :O


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> None of all your tanks are over stocked yet compare to mine. Lol! Click the link of youtube in my sig and you'll know why.


wow......amazed...surprised that u got all your monster fishes in one tank like that...maybe one day i'll ask to visit your place if possible to see in person


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> wow......amazed...surprised that u got all your monster fishes in one tank like that...maybe one day i'll ask to visit your place if possible to see in person


Just set up an appointment.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm i guess my tank isn't as overstocked as i thought...haha..after looking at/reading other members' posts


----------

